# My state is attacking co-sleeping!!!!!!



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm going to be ill.
My state, in an effort to "educate" parents, has started a new tv commercial campaign. The first commercial was about drowning in a pool. Ok, fair enough.
They have 2 more. The other one..about drowning also..this time in a bathtub instead of pool. Ok, great...let's get drowning awareness out there

The third one...is against co-sleeping!! A mother suffocates her infant while sleeping with her on a couch. (also note she is in almost a "breastfeeding" position..doubly rotten of them!!!) That in itself ***might*** be acceptable, since sleeping on a couch with an infant isn't really recommended...but the tagline at the end....

ARE YOU READY??????

"NEVER SLEEP WITH AN INFANT.

EVEN FOR A MOMENT.

BECAUSE A MOMENT IS ALL IT TAKES.
FOR AN INFANT TO SUFFOCATE"

Go here
http://southbendtribune.com/apps/pbc...s01/607270387#

and you have the option to "see the commercials" on the right side.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99*

"NEVER SLEEP WITH AN INFANT.

EVEN FOR A MOMENT.

BECAUSE A MOMENT IS ALL IT TAKES.
FOR AN INFANT TO SUFFOCATE"

That sucks! I'd be MOST upset because if my MIL were reading that it would give her more fuel to attack our family practices....but because I read and inform myself,it'd never deter me from cosleeping.

sarah


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

Unbelievable.


----------



## ashleylesh (May 20, 2005)

That commercial makes me sick. I didn't read the whole forum right now, but just wanted to let you all know that I think it is sad and horrible that you are all subject to watching that on TV in Indianda, was it?


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

that is horrendous. absolutely horrendous. i am shocked and appalled.
what are the stats again?


----------



## BensMom (May 4, 2002)

Wow the pool ad and the cosleeping one were horrific. But at least the pool one was reasonable (in that leaving a child near a pool unsupervised is indeed dangerous). The cosleeping one is so bad, it doesnt say cosleep safely or anything. Just "never sleep with your baby" - what a sweeping statement. So many mainstream parents I know admit to having coslept at least part time, so this will affect a lot of parents out there. What an irrisponsible ad campaign.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

I left a comment about the co-sleeping one.

I know it is all acting but the one with the girl in the bathtub really made me sick. At the end you can hear sputtering.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

That's really sick that they have commericals like that on TV. It's graphic and extremely disturbing to some veiwers. There are better ways to educate people on the dangers of drowning. Actually showing a child sputtering is playing on the frear-driven society that we have become. Yes, it is important to get the message across that children need to be supervised while swimming, and it is never a good idea to swim alone, even if you are an adult and an experienced swimmer. However, you can imply situations and people get the point, there is not need to simulate a horror movie. Also, it is inaccurate, because a lot of children make no sounds while drowning. Just the other day, I was at the pool in our apartment complex and a child whose parents were there, just not looking at her, fell into the water and was unable to get to the surface. I turned around and just happened to see her struggling and without thinking just grabbed her and pulled her to the surface. She coughed and cried a little but thank goodness she was okay. What's even worse, her parents didn't even say thank you, and proceeded to avoid us the entire time and give us dirty looks. We saw them again the other day, and they yelled at their kids to stay away from us every time they came near us. It was really sad.

Anyhoo, sorry that was off-topic but it just gets me really angry. How dare they attack co-sleeping like that! Studies have shown that co-sleeping, when done properly, can reduce the risk of SIDS and foster better sleep for both mother and baby, as well as kick start the nursing relationship. As for those "large scale studies" they included every incident of co-sleeping, including those they were on the couch, or with dads or siblings, and also mother who were on drugs fell asleep drunk with their infants. So, of course the studies showed what they wanted them to: that co-sleeping is dangerous. What they fail to mention, is that crib sleeping can be just as dangerous. Each sleep method has risks, and each has benefits. Each family has to gauge the risks and benefits for themselves, and go with what's best for them and baby. Most often times, co-sleeping works, when done safely. But of course, that doesn't their agenda, so you won't every hear the "experts"(why do we call them that anyway? Did you know that to be considered and "expert" all you have to do is go to school for couple of years, and that you don't even have to be a parent? So basically you aren't required to have any experience) say that.


----------



## foenyx (Sep 20, 2003)

My dad has a theory that there is one product sold in the US- fear. Fear that you won't be popular- buy this car, clothing...fear you won't be healthy, buy this medicine, suppliment....

Seems like in the name of 'public safety' they have taken it to a whole new level and are just 'selling' fear straight up!


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foenyx*
My dad has a theory that there is one product sold in the US- fear. Fear that you won't be popular- buy this car, clothing...fear you won't be healthy, buy this medicine, suppliment....

Seems like in the name of 'public safety' they have taken it to a whole new level and are just 'selling' fear straight up!

Yup, exactly! Just look at the way the government is going and you can see what this s*** flies.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow. It's a wonder the human race survived outside of caveman days, hmm?


----------



## APMomOfKimmyN-Maya (Jun 1, 2006)

Co-sleeping is one of the single most wonderful things I feel I have done for my kids- and they are in no danger in my bed.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

How about this... never sleep with an infant if you are a deep sleeper, if you lack the keen awareness of a child that most breastfeeding mothers possess, or if you have a tendancy to toss and turn. Co-sleeping is NOT for everyone, of course, but it's not NOT for everyone either. How stupid. My doctor says she's worked in a lot of countries where co-sleeping is the norm, and she's never believed it to be an issue so long as common sense is used.

I also agree that it is disgusting to put such graphic and disturbing videos on TV. Little children could see it and be scared of pools, bath tubs, or think mommies just aren't protective enough. Imagine if a co-sleeping toddler saw it and suddenly refused the family bed. Or if parents who have been safely co-sleeping see it and stop co-sleeping, before their child is ready to transition to a big boy bed?


----------



## Tonia80 (Jun 10, 2006)

I really think they were way to alarmist with teh ads. I agree about teh america selling fear concept. But teh co sleeping one IMO was unwarranted. It was so cut and dry, black and white. seriously though, what about other cultures where co sleeping is the norm? It just pist me off. The safest place for my kids is in bed with me and all three of them often do. Ridiculous. And sad that that ad is out theer where parents who dont know better will believe it.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

I wrote an e-mail to the communications director of Indiana DCS. I copied it into my post under the Indiana tribal area. Kaitnbugsmom used part of that letter to compose one for WTHR (our NBC affiliate who is airing the ads).


----------



## Kaitnbugsmom (Dec 4, 2003)

Guess my thread got posted too late..









I've also revised Kristins letter again to send out to some of wthr's affiliates {wfms/wgrl/wibc} and other media resources touting the ads. WTHR by far makes me the most sick though, because they are famous for their highly effective anti domestic violence information campaign, and that is truly a wonderful thing that has helped many families in our state. So alot of people have come to trust their word as gold. and now they are not only airing these horrid ads, they are doing interviews with nurses and so forth who also state that co-sleeping is deadly, child neglect/endangerment & so on.














:cry I'm trying to find out from other moms in my homeschooling network if the other NBC affiliates are being as gung-ho as WTHR is about backing this campaign. I'd especially like to see what the Bloomington area media is doing, considering how large of an AP community there is in that area...


----------



## nancyw (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APMomOfKimmyN-Maya*
Co-sleeping is one of the single most wonderful things I feel I have done for my kids- and they are in no danger in my bed.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foenyx*
My dad has a theory that there is one product sold in the US- fear. Fear that you won't be popular- buy this car, clothing...fear you won't be healthy, buy this medicine, suppliment....

Seems like in the name of 'public safety' they have taken it to a whole new level and are just 'selling' fear straight up!

I think you dad is very smart.


----------



## annab (Mar 25, 2003)

I have been writing letters like crazy too. It is absolutely ridiculous. When we KNOW people are going to cosleep, it seems irresponsible not to promote safe cosleeping practices instead of making moms who are feel like their child is standing on the brink of death.

Indiana has had several years in a row with a large number of cosleeping deaths. We will never know if those were caused by drug or alcohol use or other unsafe practices.


----------



## arlecchina (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foenyx*
My dad has a theory that there is one product sold in the US- fear. Fear that you won't be popular- buy this car, clothing...fear you won't be healthy, buy this medicine, suppliment....

Seems like in the name of 'public safety' they have taken it to a whole new level and are just 'selling' fear straight up!

I agree with your dad there. I am so sick of this propaganda - and that SI what it is, no mistake. why do they want all this ignorance, I cant even imagine.


----------



## kikirox (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foenyx*
My dad has a theory that there is one product sold in the US- fear. Fear that you won't be popular- buy this car, clothing...fear you won't be healthy, buy this medicine, suppliment....

I love this! it is so very true...we have officially banned tv in my house as a result of this awful awful ad campaign...it truly makes me want to move to Sweden, sometims I really hate living in Indiana. One of the fabulous members of our local AP group wrote a response to this campaign on her blog which I copied and put on to my blog. It made me feel better. Check it out


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm just so thankful that we don't cable. Those commercials would freak my kids out, ya know?









Does anyone have a list of email addresses and who we should contact?


----------



## secretresistance (Dec 2, 2005)

I couldn't bring myself to view the commercials, I feel sick enough about this as it is. I really hope this doesn't spread, it could get scary.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I watched them and they were totally pointless. What were they trying to accomplish? Do they honestly think any of these commercials are going to save any lives.

For the record, we coslept with DS for the first year, and still do fairly often!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

thats all i have! this is so close minded of them!


----------



## momof1sofar (Oct 6, 2004)

I am not defending the misinformation of this message, but I think I know why the ads are running here. Indiana ranks #1 in unintentional infant deaths due to suffocation. Since folks here obviously ARE co-sleeping, I wish they would invest in a campaign on how to do it safely.

A 2-month-old baby in South Bend died this week when his 1-year-old sister rolled over on him. The family had co-slept with each of their 7 kids, but in this case the 1-year-old climbed into bed without the mom realizing it. So, so sad.

Edited to add: I just found a reference to a Safe Sleep conference scheduled for October 4, 2006 in Indianapolis (apparently sponsored by the Indiana Perinatal Network). I wonder if anything positive will be presented about co-sleeping.


----------



## lillake (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh gods why did I watch those commercials? I was physsically ill from them. I just don't have the stomach to see children die, even if I know in my head that it's TV.


----------



## skylahaley (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't believe all the ignorance in this world! Co-sleeping is so natural . . . I'm still co-sleeping incident-free with my 3 kids ages 7 (twins) and 3 (as of tomorrow!).
I remember when I was in the hospital after having my youngest, one of the stupid interns warned me that I had to be careful breastfeeding so I wouldn't smother my son and kill him. Good thing I wasn't completely clueless at that time b/c maybe that would've scared me! Now, if only he knew I was planning on co-sleeping I wonder what warnings he would've given me then!

ARRRGGGH


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

And they had these on during CHILDRENS PROGRAMMING!

A few of the co-sleeping moms' kids on another board I visit saw this commercial and were scared to death. (One momma's 8 year old is now afraid to swim, because of the pool one). I don't think that ANY of these whould be shown to children, and I don't think the co-sleeping one is appropriate in the least. It would be one thing to say "co-sleep safely" or to show a website or hotline with co-sleeping safety tips, but to suggest never to do it is ridiculous! I mean, the pool ad didn't say "never let your kids swim" and the tub ad didn't say "never bathe your children", why should this one be any different?!







:


----------



## simple life (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99*
I'm going to be ill.
My state, in an effort to "educate" parents, has started a new tv commercial campaign. The first commercial was about drowning in a pool. Ok, fair enough.
They have 2 more. The other one..about drowning also..this time in a bathtub instead of pool. Ok, great...let's get drowning awareness out there

The third one...is against co-sleeping!! A mother suffocates her infant while sleeping with her on a couch. (also note she is in almost a "breastfeeding" position..doubly rotten of them!!!) That in itself ***might*** be acceptable, since sleeping on a couch with an infant isn't really recommended...but the tagline at the end....

ARE YOU READY??????

"NEVER SLEEP WITH AN INFANT.

EVEN FOR A MOMENT.

BECAUSE A MOMENT IS ALL IT TAKES.
FOR AN INFANT TO SUFFOCATE"

Go here
http://southbendtribune.com/apps/pbc...s01/607270387#

and you have the option to "see the commercials" on the right side.

We were visiting family in Southern Indiana and those commercials were on and also in the paper. This got my mom all on my case about co sleeping and how awful it was. It really is a kick in the bum for co sleepers and those that might be considering it.

Julie


----------



## Kansai Mama (Dec 29, 2002)

The norm in the rest of the world is to co-sleep.

In fact, many people in "non-Western" countries feel sorry for babies that do not sleep with their mothers.


----------



## Jeanette12 (Mar 5, 2004)

I knew you were from IN the moment I saw the title. It made me want to spit nails when I saw that on TV. Talk about misinforming the public.....But that is IN for you!!!


----------



## Kansai Mama (Dec 29, 2002)

I don't understand the real reason for such a ridiculous ad. Certainly babies do not die from their parents sleeping with them. Is the real reason for the ad to sell more cribs or is it to simply create fear in parents.


----------



## heidi_m (May 5, 2006)

WOW.









I think the irony here is that in the same commercial break as one of these cosleeping PSAs runs, they're likely to run some ad about how yummy-yum-yummy-good such-and-such formula is for your baby (that "very best baby dot com" makes me SO mad! argh!!) and a PSA about how we need to be aware of the SIGNS of autism... not be aware of how we might PREVENT it.

As for why... probably really is about money in the end, aint it all?


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah Heidi, all about the money.









I was with five other moms the other day and ALL of us were disgusted by those ads. It's really ridiculous.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

NYC has posters with similar messages, sponsored by the Association for Children's Services. I understand that the motivation comes from certain highly publicized fatalities where the mother was drunk/high, but I too wish they would have a more targeted and nuanced approach. They used to be in practically every subway car, and they always caught my eye because the little girl in them looked exactly like my own baby pictures. I am relieved that they have replaced many of them with never leave a child alone in a bathtub warnings.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

: uke Okay, so these ads totally made me sick!!! No one needs to see a child die--especially another child. Ugh, completely sick!!!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Yes, a moment IS all it takes, that's why I choose to never sleep APART from my children.

That's awful they'd show that on TV, where children are watching & wondering why their parents do things differently, or are 'wrong', etc...

Uggh!







:


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
It would be one thing to say "co-sleep safely" or to show a website or hotline with co-sleeping safety tips, but to suggest never to do it is ridiculous! I mean, the pool ad didn't say "never let your kids swim" and the tub ad didn't say "never bathe your children", why should this one be any different?!







:

EXCELLENT point.

BTW, I've been meaning to mention it, but the Publix GreenWise issue this month takes the same position (& directly targeting crunchy mothers, which is sick). Of course, the same issue has pages of 'breast cancer awareness' info, with not ONE mention of bfing as the most important preventitive you can do (well, wouldn't want to make ff moms feel bad... or sell less aim).

If anyone has addresses & phone numbers etc, I just wanted to give a head's up (I am not able to do much with it right now for personal reasons). There is no letters section.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiePie* 
NYC has posters with similar messages, sponsored by the Association for Children's Services. I understand that the motivation comes from certain highly publicized fatalities where the mother was drunk/high, but I too wish they would have a more targeted and nuanced approach. They used to be in practically every subway car, and they always caught my eye because the little girl in them looked exactly like my own baby pictures. I am relieved that they have replaced many of them with never leave a child alone in a bathtub warnings.

Wow, here in LA, there were 2 highly publicized and tragic deaths in hospitals, soon after birth! In one, the father was sleeping with the baby on the couch? or the bed, baby was on top of him or something (you can probably find the link/story on MDC) and the baby suffocated to death. No drugs/alcohol involved, just "the wrong way" to co-sleep.


----------



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

I also live in NW indiana and saw this a few weeks ago. Made me sick.









Another good reason not to watch TV!

This is also a HUGE discouragement to nursing, not just co-sleeping. If you think you will sufficate your baby while napping on the sofa, there'e no chance you'll nurse in bed with baby, or not nurse at all.

Why not instead show parents how to do something right? Does EVERYTHING have to be a scare tactic?!?!?!?!?









It's just sad; sad how ignorant the media takes us to be; and even sadder is the uneducated (not stupid, just people that don't know) people that will listen to them and agree.


----------

